# Yamaha gedrosselt?



## Dieter1952 (11. März 2011)

Moin,
ich habe Interesse an einen [FONT=Verdana,Arial]Yamaha (JP) Y8CMHS (gebraucht). Angegeben ist er mit 8 PS, 5,9 KW, 165ccm. Ist das gute Stück gedrosselt und kann man mehr Leistung bekommen?
[/FONT]


----------



## omnimc (11. März 2011)

*AW: Yamaha gedrosselt?*

ja ist er aber ab 6 ps brauchst du eine fahrkarte.


----------



## Dieter1952 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Yamaha gedrosselt?*



omnimc schrieb:


> ja ist er aber ab 6 ps brauchst du eine fahrkarte.



_Die Fahrkarte besitze ich
Wie groß wäre die Leistung ungedrosselt? In Norwegen fahre ich einen Yamaha 9,9 der lt. Angabe des Vermieters 15 PS Leistung hat.
_


----------



## Stefan660 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Yamaha gedrosselt?*

Ich denke es ist bei 10(9,9) PS schluss. Die 15 PS Motoren haben mehr Hubraum (~260 ccm).

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## thebigangler (11. März 2011)

*AW: Yamaha gedrosselt?*



Dieter1952 schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich habe Interesse an einen [FONT=Verdana,Arial]Yamaha (JP) Y8CMHS (gebraucht). Angegeben ist er mit 8 PS, 5,9 KW, 165ccm. Ist das gute Stück gedrosselt und kann man mehr Leistung bekommen?[/FONT]


 

Hallo Dieter1952 

Warum kaufst du dir nicht gleich ein größeren Motor wen du ein Schein hast.Wen du mehr aus den Motor holen willst brauchst du meist eine größere Drosselklappe,anderen Auspuff ,Zündung einstellen die zeit und geld was du da reinsteckst ?was soll den der Yamaha eigentlich Kosten?

Gruß


----------



## Dieter1952 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Yamaha gedrosselt?*

_Ich besitze einen alten Yamaha P250 mit 15 PS. Der ist hin. Der "neue" Yamaha ist in einem sehr guten Zustand, hat kaum gelaufen und soll 950€ kosten. 10/15 PS Yamaha-Außenborder werden nicht oft angeboten und sind dementsprechend teuer. Sollte aber der Umbausatz zur Leistungsteigerung einige hundert Euros kosten fällt der Kauf flach._


----------



## thebigangler (11. März 2011)

*AW: Yamaha gedrosselt?*



Dieter1952 schrieb:


> _Ich besitze einen alten Yamaha P250 mit 15 PS. Der ist hin. Der "neue" Yamaha ist in einem sehr guten Zustand, hat kaum gelaufen und soll 950€ kosten. 10/15 PS Yamaha-Außenborder werden nicht oft angeboten und sind dementsprechend teuer. Sollte aber der Umbausatz zur Leistungsteigerung einige hundert Euros kosten fällt der Kauf flach._


 


Hallo Dieter1952

Ich möchte dir nicht deine Illusion nehmen aber du musst mit 200-300 Euro rechnen also ich habe Yamaha mit 15 PS für 1300 Euro gesehen Baujahr 2005 .Ich vermute der Yamaha 
8 PS ist von Skipperland.


----------



## thebigangler (11. März 2011)

*AW: Yamaha gedrosselt?*

Hallo Dieter1952

ich habe mich gerade durchs Internet gekämpft und rausgefunden das du den yamaha 8 ps nicht auf 10 oder 15 ps bekommst weil diese bauart nicht geht wegen kolben,zylinder und so weiter sorry muß es unbedingt ein Yamaha sein ?


----------



## Dieter1952 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Yamaha gedrosselt?*



thebigangler schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter1952
> 
> ich habe mich gerade durchs Internet gekämpft und rausgefunden das du den yamaha 8 ps nicht auf 10 oder 15 ps bekommst weil diese bauart nicht geht wegen kolben,zylinder und so weiter sorry muß es unbedingt ein Yamaha sein ?



_Danke für deine Mühe#6
Ich habe mit den 2taktern von Yamaha noch nie Probleme gehabt. Sehr zuverlässig, darauf lege ich gerade in Norwegen sehr großen Wert. Grundsätzlich habe ich nichts gegen Honda, Suzuki oder Mariner._


----------



## thebigangler (11. März 2011)

*AW: Yamaha gedrosselt?*

ist doch kein thema na dan viel spaß beim weiter suchen kannst ja mal schreiben wen du was anderes hast

Gruß Thebigangler


----------



## omnimc (12. März 2011)

*AW: Yamaha gedrosselt?*

mercury 500 gegen gebot abzugeben damit haste richtig Power.


----------



## Dieter1952 (12. März 2011)

*AW: Yamaha gedrosselt?*



omnimc schrieb:


> mercury 500 gegen gebot abzugeben damit haste richtig Power.



_Ich habe kein Schlachtschiff|rolleyes
_


----------



## omnimc (12. März 2011)

*AW: Yamaha gedrosselt?*

damit könntest du aber ordentlich schleppen.|uhoh: und nebenbei noch Wasserski laufen,geübte Fahrer halten dabei die Rute.:q


----------

